# Yorkie Puppies????



## JoKealoha (Mar 22, 2011)

i bet someone in here knows a thing or two about ankle biters.
my family has always been a dog family. my mother has owned several shih tzus. the last was Maximus the General who passed about 12 months ago.























































my mom has finished grieving. she told me she couldn't have another shih tzu after Maximus but that she was interested in a yorkie. my parents are retired. spend half the year traveling the country in a monster RV. and the other half doing projects around the house or visiting me in CA. it hasn't been the same for them without a dog.
i'm hoping someone will suggest a solid breeder in the LA/OC/IE area. and maybe i can surprise her when they visit this Christmas.
THANKS!


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

OMG! Jo! You are a very good son. IDK anyone out that way. But with the price of those fuzzy little things, you must REALLY love your parents. I hope you find them a good one and I hope they are healing from their loss.


----------



## JoKealoha (Mar 22, 2011)

EckoMac said:


> OMG! Jo! You are a very good son. IDK anyone out that way. But with the price of those fuzzy little things, you must REALLY love your parents. I hope you find them a good one and I hope they are healing from their loss.


well i try to be a good son. lol.
but truth be told, i would spend every nickel on dogs and dog products. even if it's not my dog! haha! it may be a borderline sickness. whenever i hear someone say "i'm not really into dogs" i look at them like "are you even a real person?"
i'm sure i can do the research and find out who to buy from. just looking for a possible shortcut. i registered on a yorkie site and asked the same question.
can't wait to share pics with you guys.


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

Likewise, sorry I can't help with knowing a breeder Jo but I do want to thank you for sharing those fantastic pictures with us. The two of them couldn't be cuter together. Sorry for the loss of Maximus, never easy. Looking forward to any new puppy pics my friend.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

I know a few scrappy ass yorkies I wouldn't mess with  they are fun pups for sure! Good luck finding what you are looking for


----------



## DynamicDuo (Sep 3, 2016)

Great pics Jo! I have an Aunt and Uncle who are into Yorkies and bred a litter a few years back; however they are the epitome of BYB trying to make a quick buck (or so they thought) and since I'm on the East coast wouldn't be of any help anyway! They are some cute and spunky dogs for sure though. Good luck and like everyone else I'll be looking forward to pics.

PS - I feel you on the 'dog sickness' issue...I'm no better!


----------

